# Tappen Lake



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone been out catching any eyes or crappie. Planning on taking dad out Friday. Any little bit of info will help! Thanks


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Made it out yesterday, wow was it windy. Fishing wasn't bad we caught a good amount of crappie. Also caught a small eye small bass and dad caught a nice size cat. Anyone else out there Friday?


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wife & I fished Tappan on Friday. When I am fishing with her it is crappie time. Started out the day great. First spot we tried it was non stop fish for 2 hours. She always uses a minnow and just loves to watch her bobber go down. I was throwing 1/16 oz tubes in various colors and also a couple of inline spinners that I make up in the winter. We kept 10 of the larger crappies. Lots of shorts. 

Had trouble the rest of the day finding anything consistent. The lake is definitely still high and stained. Wind did pick up making it tough to feel those soft hits on the jigs. All in all a good day but know we can do much better. No white bass again. I can usually catch quite a few on the spinners but not this year so far.


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

Made it out there Friday as well. Caught quite a few crappie - maybe 40 between the two of us but only had 10 keepers. Caught most of them around 4-6 PM. Using 1/8 oz jig with a crappie assassin or twister tail to find 'em then would sit and load up using minnows on a bobber about 2-3 ft deep. Never caught anything past maybe 8pm and stayed until around midnight. Bite just shut off for us when the sun dropped. Tried catching some eyes from sunset on but didn't have a bite. 

Definitely more windy then I thought it was going to be but other then that it was a beautiful day to be on the lake.


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Also fished Sunday from about 3-7pm. Had 2 keepers and lots of shorts. Found them good on Easter and the Sunday after but has been tougher since. Jig and minnow under bobber for wife and kids and strike king jokers and beetle spins for me. No white bass for us either in all our trips.


----------

